# Worldmap with skyscrapers



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey all, just wanted to share this worldmap I found via Reddit. It's pretty cool. :cheers:

image

zoomable website:
https://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/servlet/detail/RUMSEY~8~1~290417~90061976:The-World


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice.
But in Europe apparently just Frankfurt has skyscrapers, according this map


----------

